# المنتديات الخاصة > الترحيب والتهاني >  تهنئة لمعالي المستشار عبدالغني عطاالله

## د.شيماء عطاالله

أخي الحبيب معالي المستشار عبدالغني عطاالله 
كل عام وأنت بألف خير وصحة عافية 
بمناسبة عيدك ميلادك 5-1-2019
وعقبال مائة سنة  :M20(6): 

 :Withlove:

----------

